# 5/21 SmackDown Live: The New Day to throw a party for Big E’s return!



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*The New Day present Big E’s Welcome Back Celebration*











 WWE.com said:


> He’s back!
> 
> After spending the past month on the shelf (and Twitter) following knee surgery, Big E is returning to SmackDown LIVE, and The New Day could not be happier! In fact, WWE Champion Kofi Kingston and Xavier Woods are throwing a celebration you won’t want to miss. What do they have planned to welcome back their friend? Find out when SmackDown LIVE kicks off at 8 ET on USA!



*What will SmackDown Women’s Champion Bayley say in exclusive interview?*












> Bayley stunned the world at WWE Money in the Bank, first by winning the Women’s Ladder Match to earn the contract for a guaranteed championship match, then by cashing in and defeating Charlotte Flair to win the SmackDown Women’s Title mere moments after The Queen dethroned Becky Lynch.
> 
> Now that she’s at the top of Team Blue, how will Bayley start her reign? We’ll find out during an exclusive interview with the new champion.


 
*Roman Reigns and Elias clash in a WWE Money in the Bank rematch*












> Though Elias smashed a guitar over his back before their match on Sunday, Roman Reigns would not let the crooner escape WWE Money in the Bank unpunished. The Big Dog floored Elias with a Superman Punch on the entranceway and followed up with a ring-rattling Spear to pick up the victory.
> 
> However, the score is far from settled between the two, as they will collide in a WWE Money in the Bank rematch on SmackDown LIVE. To make matters more complicated, Reigns’ WWE Super ShowDown opponent, Shane McMahon, will be in Elias’ corner. Who will walk out of SmackDown LIVE victorious?



*Who will bring the 24/7 Championship to SmackDown LIVE?*








> WWE Hall of Famer Mick Foley came to Raw last night to make a major announcement, unveiling the WWE 24/7 Championship – a title that can be won and defended at any time, day or night, as long as a WWE official is present.
> 
> It was chaos from there as Superstars scrambled to the ring to become the first champion. Titus O’Neil earned the unique distinction after emerging with the title from a frantic scramble for the championship. However, O’Neil didn’t make it out of the arena with the title. First, he was defeated by Robert Roode during his celebration. Roode, who spent the rest of Raw on the run from his fellow Superstars, was dethroned by SmackDown LIVE’s R-Truth, who hid The Glorious One in the trunk of his car to throw the chasing Superstars off his scent. A waiting referee in the passenger seat gave Truth the opening to pin Roode and claim the title for himself. Will Truth make it to SmackDown LIVE as the champion, or will one (or more) Superstars take hold of WWE’s newest championship?



*Will Daniel Bryan’s tag team revolution continue?*








> Daniel Bryan’s promise to change tag team competition hit a bump in the road during the WWE Money in the Bank Kickoff when he and Rowan lost to The Usos in a non-title match.
> 
> A strangely meditative Bryan was interviewed after the battle, during which he promised to “stand up” and reevaluate his revolution. Will he show the results of his reflections? Find out on SmackDown LIVE, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

i hope r turth holds the 24/7 title throughout the show


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

IT'S BIG WOOL

YO UNCLE AND YO DADDY


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Tag Team Revolution...are there even any tag teams (of relevance) on SD?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So E is turning tonight? Weird to blow up a celebration if not.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Can't wait to see R-Truth get pinned by the invisible Little Jimmy tonight.
Carmella then wins it by superkicking the invisible Little Jimmy.
Truth wins it back by rolling up Carmella.
Then Nicholas makes his return by pinning R-Truth.

Show then goes off air with Nicholas as the 24/7 Champion.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

What are the chances of Lesnar showing up tonight just to mess with Kofi? If they really want to sell this "Brock could cash in at any time" thing he has to appear on SD too. Especially since FOX is probably watching along. WWE has to use Brock more.

Anyway, watching for Charlotte.

Usos will probably be on the show again tonight as a wildcard.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

no black again?, fts.


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm lowkey expecting Charlotte to get her 10th title reign. I just hope they are actually not that obnoxious.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No IIconics on the preview which mean that they will become the longest reigning womens tag team champions of the modern era :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> No IIconics on the preview which mean that they will become the longest reigning womens tag team champions of the modern era :lmao


More HISTORY for the women?! lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Who will step up to challenge Kofi Kingston for the WWE championship after retaining his title at Money in the Bank?
- How will Bayley celebrate her victory after cashing in her MITB contract to win the women's title?
- What does Big E have in store for us now that he is back from his injury?
- Will Ali get a WWE title opportunity after being robbed out of his win on the ppv?
- Will Finn Balor even show up tonight after his back got destroyed in the MITB Ladder match?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Just managed to get round to watching MITB. My expectations were pretty low but I actually thought it wasn't too bad. The AJ/Seth match was one of the best matches I've seen in the last 12 months and the MITB match was also pretty good, brock coming out and winning ruined it though.

Kofi/KO was not on the same level as AJ/Seth but I still thought it was a pretty solid match, I think Brock will end up cashing in of Kofi somewhere down the line.

Becky/Lacey was better than I thought, I didn't mind Bayley winning the title and cashing in, I just wish she did it during the match, or have Becky retain then Bayley cash in, instead of Charlotte getting her 1000th title reign before the cash in.

Overall best PPV I've seen this year, although that will probably change on Saturday.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The return of BIG WOOL will be worth checking out on youtube. Everything else looks trash. It truly saddens me how badly they ruined Bryan's return from injury. It should have been one of the greatest comeback stories of all time.

Oh, and Charlotte 10 reigns coming up :lol


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-How many times will the 24/7 title change hands tonight?
-Will Carmella take the belt from R-Truth?
-How boring will it be to see Charlotte in yet another title feud.
-Will WWE bother to acknowledge that technically Becky has a claim to a SDL title shot since she beat Bayley clean a few weeks ago?
-Who will be Kofi's next challenger?
-Will the Women's Tag Titles get any respect whatsoever?
-Etc?

Find out soon, same SDL time, same SDL channel.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RAW get Kofi and Reigns from SDL.

Just watch SDL get only Drew from RAW XD


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Unless Bork or Lacey show up R-Truth is guaranteed to be the best part of the show. Everything he touches turns to comedy gold.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DammitC said:


> - Who will step up to challenge Kofi Kingston for the WWE championship after retaining his title at Money in the Bank?
> - How will Bayley celebrate her victory after cashing in her MITB contract to win the women's title?
> - What does Big E have in store for us now that he is back from his injury?
> - Will Ali get a WWE title opportunity after being robbed out of his win on the ppv?
> ...


Not mentioning Bryan even though he is prominently featured in the preview.







:cuss: :tripsscust


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Spoiler For Wild Card Appearance on Tonight’s Smackdown


Spoiler: Smackdown



– One of this week’s Raw members appearing on Smackdown as part of the Wild Card rule has been revealed. PWInsider reports that Drew McIntyre is backstage at tonight’s show, and is scheduled to appear on the episode.

The Wild Card rule allows up to four stars from one brand to appear on the other by way of invitation. No word yet on who the other Raw stars appearing may be.


Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/spoiler-wild-card-appearance-tonight-smackdown/


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Another Roman/Elias match....


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Now that Bayley is the champion (UGH) I hope we can move on to some new contenders for the title. I'm so sick of Charlotte always being the #1 contender.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> Now that Bayley is the champion (UGH) I hope we can move on to some new contenders for the title. I'm so sick of Charlotte always being the #1 contender.


Sadly you're probably going to be sick a bit longer.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It has been announced for tonight:

Mandy vs Carmella
Becky and Bayley vs Charlotte and Lacey
Sami vs Kofi


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Hopefully Black will finally make an appearance...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> It has been announced for tonight:
> 
> Mandy vs Carmella
> Becky and Sasha vs Charlotte and Lacey
> Sami vs Kofi


Are you serious with Becky and Bayley vs Charlotte and Lacey?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Sadly you're probably going to be sick a bit longer.



:sadbecky



Mordecay said:


> It has been announced for tonight:
> 
> Mandy vs Carmella


Hopefully Mandy wins.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> It has been announced for tonight:
> 
> Mandy vs Carmella
> Becky and Sasha vs Charlotte and Lacey
> Sami vs Kofi


That should be a great tag match.

I wonder how many finishers Kofi kicks out of this time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Are you serious with Becky and Bayley vs Charlotte and Lacey?


I corrected it, it is Becky/Bayley vs Charlotte/Lacey


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> I corrected it, it is Becky/Bayley vs Charlotte/Lacey











Well, it looks like I get a reunion for one night only!!! :mark


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Becky/Bayley vs. Charlotte/Lacey could be fun.

Hopefully Sami does more in his attempt to finish Kofi off than just one blue thunder bomb because that rarely is successful.

So i'm counting 4 names possibly for Wildcard. Lets see if they go over that limit tonight.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mandy vs Carmella you say


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Mandy vs Carmella you say




















:book


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m telling you Lacey and Charlotte are going to turn into a dominant tag team. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I’m telling you Lacey and Charlotte are going to turn into a dominant tag team.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Imagine Lacey and Charlotte as tag champs and womens champs. Both holding 2 belts at once. Smark meltdowns would ensue.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Imagine Lacey and Charlotte as tag champs and womens champs. Both holding 2 belts at once. Smark meltdowns would ensue.




Throw Bork in there with both the RAW/SD titles, repackage Braun to a killer and have the US/IC, tag them up for both Tag belts, and just let them run through the roster. I’m down w that. 

If not Braun I’ll take Orton/Heel Roman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> :book


Might as well start early now you've posted those.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Watch wwe cancel the Carmella vs Mandy match the last minute lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Becky vs. Charlotte again :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

None of the women currently announced for that tag match should be eating a pin or submission. So I guess I can't rule out The IIconics and Kabuki Warriors being added to the match.

Although lets be real, Bayley will eat the pin here regardless of who is in the match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Watching for Roman, and for R Truth, I hope he has some antics tonight with the 24/7 title :lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Reil said:


> None of the women currently announced for that tag match should be eating a pin or submission. So I guess I can't rule out The IIconics and Kabuki Warriors being added to the match.
> 
> Although lets be real, Bayley will eat the pin here regardless of who is in the match.


50/50 booking, which WWE love, dictates that either Lacey will pin Becky, Becky will pin Charlotte, or Charlotte will pin Bayley.

Only person safe from taking an L is Lacey.

The safe money is on Lacey rolling up Becky for a cheap win, seeing as she's 0-2 against her, and they seem to be continuing the program. Plus, champions vs. challengers in non-title matches almost always end with the champions losing.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> It has been announced for tonight:
> 
> Mandy vs Carmella
> Becky and Bayley vs Charlotte and Lacey
> Sami vs Kofi


>Becky and Charlotte AGAIN.
>_Mandy vs. Carmella_. :taker
>Sami vs. Kofi, pretending like he means shit after MITB and last night.

And Roman vs. Elias. The 10 minute chinlock match I was relieved we avoided on Sunday...looks like we're getting it tonight! :vince5

Zero interest.

Good luck to everyone watching this garbage.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Kevin Owens vs Ali in a #1 contender's match for the WWE Championship.

Come on WWE. At this point given the circumstances that led to Kofi being inserted into the title picture to begin with and then the MITB arse-pull from you, Ali has the most claim to a WWE Championship opportunity and let's be honest we all know you're going to put shit on a low boil until the Summerslam build so just pull the trigger on Ali vs Kingston one-on-one for the WWE Championship at the Saudi Arabia show because you know they'll put on a fucking scorcher together.

Book it you fucking cowards.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

If they turn Big E heel here they better not strip him of his personality. He wouldn't work as a serious monster heel.

He's 10x more charismatic than Kofi too, I could see the crowd siding with him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Kevin Owens vs Ali in a #1 contender's match for the WWE Championship.
> 
> Come on WWE. At this point given the circumstances that led to Kofi being inserted into the title picture to begin with and then the MITB arse-pull from you, Ali has the most claim to a WWE Championship opportunity and let's be honest we all know you're going to put shit on a low boil until the Summerslam build so just pull the trigger on Ali vs Kingston one-on-one for the WWE Championship at the Saudi Arabia show because you know they'll put on a fucking scorcher together.
> 
> Book it you fucking cowards.


OF courses Owens is going to lose.

Like it matters anyways, we all know Brock will be getting the WWE title off Kofi


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Well looks like I’m not watching since that moron Big E is back. I really despise the new day


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ali vs. Owens tonight? That sounds good, but I can watch it later.

It boggles my mind that they have Aleister Black just doing these promos for a month now and Murphy not showing up once but they'll take time to do Roman Reigns vs. Elias again, _Mandy vs. Carmella_, and another shitty random tag team match sprinkled with some dumb "wild card" bullshit.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Didn't Carmella said on twitter that Mandy should learn to be safe in a ring ?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Good on matt pointing out the camera is giving way his hiding lol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

matt hardy has gone full retard.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Kevin Owens vs Ali in a #1 contender's match for the WWE Championship.
> 
> Come on WWE. At this point given the circumstances that led to Kofi being inserted into the title picture to begin with and then the MITB arse-pull from you, Ali has the most claim to a WWE Championship opportunity and let's be honest we all know you're going to put shit on a low boil until the Summerslam build so just pull the trigger on Ali vs Kingston one-on-one for the WWE Championship at the Saudi Arabia show because you know they'll put on a fucking scorcher together.
> 
> Book it you fucking cowards.


Slow down there, bro. Just because Kofi is a twig doesn't mean other twigs like Ali should be getting title shots. 2 wrongs don't make a right. We need Kofi to drop the title and then send the cruiserweights back to 205 live.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH Shane is the worst


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Shane right off the bat, ugh.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Slow down there, bro. Just because Kofi is a twig doesn't mean other twigs like Ali should be getting title shots. 2 wrongs don't make a right. We need Kofi to drop the title and then send the cruiserweights back to 205 live.


Give me Ali vs Kingston over a boring cunt like Strowman or Lesnar or Lars Sullivan as champion any fucking day.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We're in Providence? That's where Roman announced his leukemia and Dean/Mox turned heel. Nice for Roman to go back on a much happier note


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Give me Ali vs Kingston over a boring cunt like Strowman or Lesnar or Lars Sullivan as champion any fucking day.


Kofi sucks and is one of the worst talents on the roster. He hurts almost everyone he steps foot in the ring with


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

WWE panicking and making Shane the new Vince to try and keep a McMahon as the top heel because they think it'll help ratings.

Only problem is...Vince was good in his role.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF is this shit


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Slow down there, bro. Just because Kofi is a twig doesn't mean other twigs like Ali should be getting title shots. 2 wrongs don't make a right. We need Kofi to drop the title and then send the cruiserweights back to 205 live.


Obviously Ali isn't the answer, but Owens would only be a band aid. Brocky 2 Belts is the real solution. With the wildcard rule and the fox move edging closer, hopefully they see sense and pay him for more dates with that Saudi money.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Give me Ali vs Kingston over a boring cunt like Strowman or Lesnar or Lars Sullivan as champion any fucking day.


give me anything over shane


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

His knees :HA :HA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Obviously Ali isn't the answer, but Owens would only be a band aid. Brocky 2 Belts is the real solution. With the wildcard rule and the fox move edging closer, hopefully they see sense and pay him for more dates with that Saudi money.


LMAO yeah a guy who will never be on TV having both world titles. yeah that will really improve the ratings or the product.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL "you look like Big E got shrunk in the dryer" :lol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Is that Jussie Smollett?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Good to see Big E back. I like him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

The world champion shouldn't be announcing for someone else, Jesus.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I did not miss that disturbing Big E gyrating.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> LMAO yeah a guy who will never be on TV having both world titles. yeah that will really improve the ratings or the product.


Literally this. Who the fuck wants a guy holding both titles only defended a couple times a year.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Can’t stand these homos


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Kofi sucks and is one of the worst talents on the roster. He hurts almost everyone he steps foot in the ring with


List the folk he's hurt


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> LMAO yeah a guy who will never be on TV having both world titles. yeah that will really improve the ratings or the product.


Because Seth and Kofi have sure improved the ratings :lmao


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Do you


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is it with this wild card rule it's always the same 4 or 5 people??


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol at the Becky Lynch's mom joke


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Steenerico is here!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Big E eating wrapping paper :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heel Sammy is way better than the face version.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ugh Sami and KO together


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This segment is atrocious.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Because Seth and Kofi have sure improved the ratings :lmao


You should stop embarassing yourself with this since the ratings were tanking under Brock. So your logic is to give him both titles ?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sami using both mics :lol


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Omg new day is obnoxious. I'm sympathetic to Sami and Kevin


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kevin Owens is possessed by Bray Wyatt right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Because Seth and Kofi have sure improved the ratings :lmao


kofi and the new day are the ultimate pg stable. this whole segment is cringeworthy


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Can’t believe this moron is the WWE champion


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You should stop embarassing yourself with this since the ratings were tanking under Brock. So your logic is to give him both titles ?


But it'll be so cool super legit and buff Brock will have all the belts and show up every blue moon, how doesn't that excite you?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Patrick Sledge said:


> kofi and the new day are the ultimate pg stable. this whole segment is cringeworthy


At least fans are into this unlike them shitting all over Brock segments because Brock has go away heat.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Isuzu said:


> Omg new day is obnoxious. I'm sympathetic to Sami and Kevin


And KO and Sami aren't? Elaborate on why you feel bad.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kofi Kingston being the WWE Champion :drose

Sami Zayn using 2 mics :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

KO and Sami are so entertaining together.

Charisma vacuum Kofi got no crowd reaction for his trash promo.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lacey on Smackdown...nice


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh I am calling it now Camella is going to win the title from Truth


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO "this wig cost me 12 dollars!" :lmao


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Lmao truth is money!!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Truth :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Can’t believe this moron is the WWE champion


So what less over guy are you sad isn't champion instead?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I don’t care how dumb this R Truth story is it’s a way they can use the new prop. Just give lower cards guys a few mins each show to try to show some personality. Actually a damn good idea if implemented right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh look! Another bum


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Carmella looking wens3


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I never tire of the entertainment Truth brings. :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Oh I am calling it now Camella is going to win the title from Truth


Sadly I could see it happening. But I'd assume Truth would get it back before the night is over.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:boombrock


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well we know 3 Raw superstars that will be on tonight, anyone care to guess who the 4th will be?


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> So what less over guy are you sad isn't champion instead?


Daniel Bryan never should've lost the title


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> So what less over guy are you sad isn't champion instead?


Owens should be champion or even Bryan but I digress. But il take Kofi champion over someone like Brock, Lars or Braun anyday


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Tbh I am enjoying 24/7 because its different from usual Reigns, Becky BS


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Well we know 3 Raw superstars that will be on tonight, anyone care to guess who the 4th will be?




Miz gotta be in THE BIG DOGS corner duh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Smarks want to see Kofi vs Ali for a world title in 2019. Thats why ratings are tanking. The casuals have been chased away by cruiserweights and midgets becoming main eventers.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> At least fans are into this unlike them shitting all over Brock segments because Brock has go away heat.


Brock is awesome, I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Charisma vacuum Kofi got no crowd reaction for his trash promo.



Except they gave Kofi Kingston a pretty good crowd response just now :mj4


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Maybe Mandy will seduce Truth into a pin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

So was Mella's injury a work, or...what happened with that?


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Don't know whats worse, watching this show or listening to Shawn Mendes?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here...

Forgot SDL was on!

What I miss yo?!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Well we know 3 Raw superstars that will be on tonight, anyone care to guess who the 4th will be?


Becky
Lacey
Sami
And apparently Drew, there are your four


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

if a woman wins the 24/7 belt, how does a man win it back?


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Maybe Mandy will seduce Truth into a pin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's crossing the line with WWE's sponsors. Mandy was posting pictures of her in a towel and that was deemed edgy, when you can see more of her body in her goddamn ring gear lol.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Brock is awesome, I don't know what you're talking about.


Exactly, these geeks are boring. Brock is the GOAT


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Patrick Sledge said:


> that's crossing the line with WWE's sponsors. Mandy was posting pictures of her in a towel and that was deemed edgy, when you can see more of her body in her goddamn ring gear lol.




But her banging married USO is ok? (Idk who’s who) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Maybe Mandy will seduce Truth into a pin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And then Sonya will seduce Mandy into a pin


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

grecefar said:


> if a woman wins the 24/7 belt, how does a man win it back?


Powerbomb onto thumbtacks


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock’s a star. Him pretending the briefcase is a boom box is more entertaining then the other 2 hours and 57 minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If WWE is going back to their well from olden days... give us some angles, key spots involving refs.

Earl Hebner, Mike Chioda, Lil' Naitch type stuff anyone?


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

bradatar said:


> But her banging married USO is ok? (Idk who’s who)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think that's why the whole angle was dropped and nothing really memorable came of it other than Mandy being a bombshell.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

How long until Braun wins this championship?


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Good to see some fans in here know how good Brock is. The PG era has turned fans soft. s-o-f-T


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

grecefar said:


> if a woman wins the 24/7 belt, how does a man win it back?


Spear through a flaming table


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

grecefar said:


> if a woman wins the 24/7 belt, how does a man win it back?


easy a women lays out another woman then a male gets the pin


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I want Becky to be speared through flamed table


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Good to see some fans in here know how good Brock is. The PG era has turned fans soft. s-o-f-T


how is brock good


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Imagine a male wrestler having sex with female superstar and pins her during that


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> how is brock good


How is he bad?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Guarantee they run with the Mandy Carmella shit into this 24/7 title. Will lead to a bunch of them having the belt and maybe culminate with someone like Lars taking it before they make an actual match. (Though idk how that works since everyone can interfere)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

This is nothing but a diving contest


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Imagine a male wrestler having sex with female superstar and pins her during that


Oh boy, the Mars corporation would lose their minds, as would every SJW who tunes in looking for something to piss and moan about


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Bad news: I have fucked up any chance of impressing girls on my insta because I listed Shawn Mendes as a female singer


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Patrick Sledge said:


> How is he bad?


he half asses all his matches, just does suplex's, his matches are boring to watch, he does not even try. he does not even care to protect who he is in the ring with.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WWE has the talent man.

Vince just needs to step back, unshackle the talent, let the writers/bookers do their jobs and let TV-14 slowly seep back in...

Bray already asked Vince.... 

"Let Him In..."


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Daniel Bryan never should've lost the title


Nope fans wanted Kofi bad, I thought folk wanted Vince to listen to fans


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Imagine a male wrestler having sex with female superstar and pins her during that




Charlotte would take it from Andrade. You know she’s on top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Zelina Vega could spit in my mouth and I'd like it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Smarks want to see Kofi vs Ali for a world title in 2019. Thats why ratings are tanking. The casuals have been chased away by cruiserweights and midgets becoming main eventers.


No folk just don't care about wrestling. You could have Gronk, LeBron, and the entire UFC heavyweight roster and folk still wouldn't tune in for wrestling.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Good to see some fans in here know how good Brock is. The PG era has turned fans soft. s-o-f-T


Know one's denying the ability of Brock, honestly 03-04 Brock is one of my favorite wrestlers of all time. But can't deny him being to booked to come out and basically steal the MITB briefcase without doing any work or bumps is plan stupid. The wrestlers in the match especially Ali basically killed themselves for nothing, thats just bad treatment on Vince's part.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Kofi fans are the same people that were cheering Kidman beating Hogan. All 5 of em. Thats why WCW died and thats why WWE is dying.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Joe Goldberg said:


> I want Becky to be speared through flamed table


 :westbrook6


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> No folk just don't care about wrestling. You could have Gronk, LeBron, and the entire UFC heavyweight roster and folk still wouldn't tune in for wrestling.




Literally every single one of my friends would watch wrestling if they had Gronk and Lebron on it. Literally everyone I know actually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Kofi fans are the same people that were cheering Kidman beating Hogan. All 5 of em. Thats why WCW died and thats why WWE is dying.


EXACTLY


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Imagine a male wrestler having sex with female superstar and pins her during that


Scott Steiner must be in the building.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Kofi fans are the same people that were cheering Kidman beating Hogan. All 5 of em. Thats why WCW died and thats why WWE is dying.


I'm a Kofi fan but I back in the day booed Billy that night he beat Hogan.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Super Ali kicks out of everything


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Could see a roll up victory coming a mile off.

What a load of shite.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Do people actually think Eater of the pins is entertaining? I never liked that guy since he was Husky Harris. Even Swoggle had more charisma than Bray


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Literally every single one of my friends would watch wrestling if they had Gronk and Lebron on it. Literally everyone I know actually.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gronk couldnt even do a full season with the Pats, he wouldnt last a month in WWE


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ali wins :drose

Ali winning the crowd over too :banderas


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Literally every single one of my friends would watch wrestling if they had Gronk and Lebron on it. Literally everyone I know actually.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm just going to let you know, no they wouldn't. Hell they've had Gronk do something at Mania 33 and nobody cared


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I'm a Kofi fan but I back in the day booed Billy that night he beat Hogan.


You get a like for respecting the GOAT. Fuck Kidman. He killed the business.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Ok. These kickouts on Ali's part have to stop. You've gotta be shitting me. Way to make Andrade Cien Almas look weak


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

WWhat is more entertaining? My instagram adventures or Firefly funhouse?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why do they have Andrade loose so much?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL Truth, I've always had trouble getting this open ha ha ha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Which one of these ladies is gonna take the belt from Truth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Which one of these ladies is gonna take the belt from Truth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truth probably hopes they both do.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Why do they have Andrade loose so much?


To even out all of Charlottes wins. Its a YING and Yang thing


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Which one of these ladies is gonna take the belt from Truth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sonya I'd reckon MMA fighter background eases a male pinning her


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Haven't taken Andrade seriously since the day he eliminated himself from that jobber battle royal


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mandy Rose is looking extra sexy tonight and look at Sonya's delicious abs. wens3


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Mandy is another one who could spit in my mouth and I'd enjoy it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Haven't taken Andrade seriously since the day he eliminated himself from that jobber battle royal


No one has taken you serious since the day you joined the forum.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What percentage today would Big E turn heel? 0-5%? 5-10?%


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> No one has taken you serious since the day you joined the forum.


Oui has joined a number of times. :fact


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

hey guys, did you know the secret life of pets 2 is coming out?

Wasn't sure if any of you had heard.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Roman Reigns ‘best real life hero’ lord gimme a break 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Roman Reigns ‘best real life hero’ lord gimme a break
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They really had Roman announce he had Leukemia in order to get over. I still can't believe they did that shit lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I love the 24/7 title for the undercard, but KEEP LARS AWAY FROM IT VINCE!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Patrick Sledge said:


> They really had Roman announce he had Leukemia in order to get over. I still can't believe they did that shit lol




I don’t agree with that but to continuously bring it up now is just bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Another Lars video package :lauren


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Truth is a fucking legend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Love the gif! :smile2:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That's not R-Truth. That's T-Ruth.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF is R-Truth.....

Nevermind......

Bwahahahahahahahahahaahaha!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

R-Truth dressed as a woman, I'll have to put my tissues away.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy in that red gear though wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Corey's crush against Corey's girlfriend, this is gonna be awkward

Commentary trolling Corey or is it just me?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two hot pieces of ass in the ring LOL and I'm not talking about R-Truth


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Mandy entertaining the crowd by being eye candy while they recap Lars Sullivans carnage.

R-Truths going to get pinned during this Womens match by another guy. lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is this match no DQ


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's goofy but Truth incognito cracks me up. :lmao


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Mandy, Carmella.

MANDY.....GET THE LOTION!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Run Truth Run!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A Brian Kendrick spotting


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck all y’all this is fun as hell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What are the odds that a woman actually thinks R Truth is a woman and pins him LOL


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lmao Truth


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is sissy PC lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

If everyone on the roster had 1/10th of the charisma R-Truth possesses this company would be fun as hell to watch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> It's goofy but Truth incognito cracks me up. :lmao


Truth is comedic gold


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

R-Truth is the PERFECT person for that title!!!!

Yes, bring back the ACTUAL comedy WWE!!!

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Drag . queen is what PC and SJW want


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Bayley is adorable in like, a normal girl that one of us from this forum could actually date kind of way.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Is sissy PC lol


He really said "YOU SUCK, YOU SISSY!"

my virgin ears have never been so soiled.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130997981929304064


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Total Package said:


> Bayley is adorable in like, a normal girl that one of us from this forum could actually date kind of way.


I would never date Bayley. She's a goofball


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Drake Maverick needs to somehow win this title.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Patrick Sledge said:


> He really said "YOU SUCK, YOU SISSY!"
> 
> 
> 
> my virgin ears have never been so soiled.


Would somebody please think of the children


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Uh oh! Watch out for Stone Cold Bayley! Shes done with the hugs and she means business now!

(i'm being sarcastic)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> R-Truth is the PERFECT person for that title!!!!
> 
> ...


The way the title should be book is everyone tries to catch and beat Truth for the title then half way through the show they do, then at the end, he finds some hilarious way to get it back at the end of the show


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I fully expect them putting it on Braun or someone soon and the tides to turn with him chasing the jobber stampede 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman vs Elias is actually gonna be the main event? :fuckthis


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

LMAO Rockstar Spud


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

You can tell Byron knew Corey was fed that line and there was nothing he could do about it that eat it.

Damn bruh, Byron is the new Byron is the new Ranallo, during the JBL days.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jinder Mahal...former WWE Champion chasing the 24/7 Title. :lol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Joe Goldberg said:


> I would never date Bayley. She's a goofball


She's the absolute worst, but I'd rather her a champion over Becky Marblemouth any day


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> I would never date Bayley. She's a goofball


Like she would ever date you LMAO


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Southerner said:


> Uh oh! Watch out for Stone Cold Bayley! Shes done with the hugs and she means business now!


LOL that made me laugh hard.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> The way the title should be book is everyone tries to catch and beat Truth for the title then half way through the show they do, then at the end, he finds some hilarious way to get it back at the end of the show


Yes!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Jinder Mahal...former WWE Champion chasing the 24/7 Title. :lol




Getting laughed at by the cab driver too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> The way the title should be book is everyone tries to catch and beat Truth for the title then half way through the show they do, then at the end, he finds some hilarious way to get it back at the end of the show


This is a solid idea. R-Truth reminds me of Crash Holly with that damn title. But ya know, a little more tan.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Roman vs Elias is actually gonna be the main event? :fuckthis


Hopefully. That means I can tune out early. I'm only here for Lacey and R-Truth.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130998315561000961


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Patrick Sledge said:


> This is a solid idea. R-Truth reminds me of Crash Holly with that damn title. But ya know, a little more tan.


And when you want to switch it to the women to give them a shot with the title, you just redo the Brisco pinning of Crash but with Carmella pinning Truth in his sleep


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Big E is back?!

Big E faking his injury???


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

I like that Elias just chills and plays guitar while he's waiting for stuff to happen. No smart phones for him.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is KO being brainwashed by Bray mark my words. First Sami was strung up, now this, it’s coming together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

So Big E was not ready to return


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Big E is back?!
> 
> Big E faking his injury???


I think its his leg not back


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sami is teetering on the cusp of jobber-hood. He needs the win.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> This is KO being brainwashed by Bray mark my words. First Sami was strung up, now this, it’s coming together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And they could say he is brainwashing the refs with all those botches at MITB


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Big E acting like his knee was being suffocated lol. what did I just witness?


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

So is Sami on RAW or SD?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

If they were going to push one skinny geek in this company to the main event it should be Sami.


----------



## C Payne (Jul 15, 2013)

It's almost like they made this belt for Truth. xD Lmao, I'm #deadaf at him running around in disguise.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think its his leg not back


I said Big E is back (returned), not his back being injured.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> And they could say he is brainwashing the refs with all those botches at MITB




I just think it being Owens is way too boring and Brock doesn’t string his victims up like Sami was 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I said Big is back (returned), not his back being injured.


I was being sarcastic


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I think Eater of the pins is brainwashing Vince with this pathetic booking


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

bradatar said:


> I just think it being Owens is way too boring and Brock doesn’t string his victims up like Sami was
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, why would Brock string someone up? He'd just leave someone a bloody mess


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I just think it being Owens is way too boring and Brock doesn’t string his victims up like Sami was
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Owens is far from boring (when they let him cut his own promos). Owens could be the next Austin if they would book him well. I dont mean as huge as him (since Austin is one of the biggest of all time) I just mean the everyday guy heel that people can get behind. 

Owens could easily be the biggest male in the company if they would book him right


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Joe Goldberg said:


> So is Sami on RAW or SD?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I was being sarcastic


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Anyone else getting these commercials for the WWR’ wrestling school taught by Evan Bourne or just me? Was just cracking up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Anyone else getting these commercials for the WWR’ wrestling school taught by Evan Bourne or just me? Was just cracking up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought he changed his name to AJ Styles.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Owens is far from boring (when they let him cut his own promos). Owens could be the next Austin if they would book him well. I dont mean as huge as him (since Austin is one of the biggest of all time) I just mean the everyday guy heel that people can get behind.
> 
> 
> 
> Owens could easily be the biggest male in the company if they would book him right




I am an Owens fan I’m sayin Owens being the attacker is boring lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I can't stop watching this


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well they protected the dangerous blue thunder bomb lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Owens takes people out to their face. He also had a death stare on his face earlier...the idea is out there but I dunno 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

So stupid. This fucker has won every single match he's been in clean for months after spending his entire career jobbing.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kofi is a legit main event guy now guys.

He's a made-man.

I think we all need to just deal wit it at this point.

>SuperReigns


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bork ain’t showing up on free tv again Paul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL Ziggler


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Teasing Brock on Smackdown...nice try Vince! 

Dolph? WTF? :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ZIGGLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

#heelZiggler


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolph :lol :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A wild Ziggler appears


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice Ziggler Back! He an Kofi going to have a classic.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolph Ziggler? Well that was unexpected


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

trouble in paradise has got to be the most half assed finisher i've ever seen


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kofi vs Ziggler feud for the WWE title!

YESSSSSS GIVE IT TO MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Kick his ass Dolph!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggler and Kofi will be good.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolph returns and the audience goes mild.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Random Dolph appearance. When WAS the last time we saw him? I think it was around the Royal Rumble or something.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolph Ziggler!!!! I hope he gets a championship shot


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

A feud with Dolph Ziggler? He really is a midcard champion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

where is Xavier


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

well, I didn't expect a random Ziggler to appear outta nowhere. He just made Kofi his bitch.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Dolph gonna kill kofi


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

so was it Ziggler or Owens who injured Big E?


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Looks like now every midcard jobber will have match against this jobber for lifetime and they want us to take him seriously as a champ.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler is back :drose


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolph part of the funhouse crew now too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> So stupid. This fucker has won every single match he's been in clean for months after spending his entire career jobbing.


That is how you are supposed to book champions in non-title matches


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Heelziggler finally living up to his name


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> where is Xavier


busy playing video games.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kofi keeps getting mugged. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ziggler looking very handsome.

Pause.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is dope 2 guys who've been with the company over a decade and been popular the majority of the time having a WWE title feud. Good shit


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> so was it Ziggler or Owens who injured Big E?


maybe Woods since he did not come out to help Kofi


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Brock is not going to cash in tonight. This would be the perfect time to do so.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

This is going to be a great US title match.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well this seems the perfect time for a cash, Oh wait Brock never shows up 3 days in a row


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

WYATT OWENS ZIGGMAN the new family 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fucking christ some of you dont know what jobbers are lol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Ziggler should've come out wearing a FOX hoodie, and then it would've all made sense as to why we just saw what we see.

I love it. I love it...I LOVE IT


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

They should play Bork's theme just to fuck with the smarks.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock should cash in. Hahahahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> WYATT OWENS ZIGGMAN the new family
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It should be Wyatt, Cross and Young


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So Brock just happens to not be here right now?!

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Calico Jack said:


> A feud with Dolph Ziggler? He really is a midcard champion.


I don't get the hate on Ziggler. A good promo, a good wrestler of course, plays his character well..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The shocked fans. :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

That fan was praying :lmao :lmao :lmao

I'm dead.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Fucking christ some of you dont know what jobbers are lol


To be fair Ziggler is basically a jobber, he lost like every match in what was it 2017.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Brock is not gonna cash in until next WM


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol Ziggler in a WWE title match in 2019


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> This is dope 2 guys who've been with the company over a decade and been popular the majority of the time having a WWE title feud. Good shit


Yup! I was thinking about how they came up together as two midcard guys, with Dolph going higher and winning the WHC, but then dropping back into midcard hell.

I love the story they can tell and the great matches they should have. 

Plus they have history.

My body is ready!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> I don't get the hate on Ziggler. A good promo, a good wrestler of course, plays his character well..




Worst name in history. That’s what hurts Zigg man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shouldn't they secure his neck to make it more believable?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I don't get the hate on Ziggler. A good promo, a good wrestler of course, plays his character well..


Ziggler is great the problem is his booking has ruined him.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Remember Dolph and Kofi's never ending fued for the us belt in I believe it was 09, this is what it comes down too and I think thats awesome that these two are now feuding for the WWE Championship


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Lesnar . can destroy the whole SDL roster simultaneously


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock ripping Kofi off the stretcher and murdering him would be the best scene in years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They've dragged this on for too long now...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guessBock considers the Smackdown championship belt would be a lower belt and that's why he isn't cashing in.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Kofi wouldve kicked out at 2 it looks like


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Worst name in history. That’s what hurts Zigg man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still a better entertainer than Kofi or Seth tho.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> That fan was praying :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I'm dead.


He had pussy since pussy had him :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kofi a g man.

I can't even hate tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Iced Kofi has cooled off tremendously since Mania. :becky2


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Worst name in history. That’s what hurts Zigg man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's really similar to Adolf Hitler. I don't know why WWE just dont allow them to use their real names.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

After all that he walks out on his own power? :beckylol this company


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

wkc_23 said:


> I don't get the hate on Ziggler. A good promo, a good wrestler of course, plays his character well..


He's been a midcard geek for about three and a half years now and his feuds have bombed.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Brock ripping Kofi off the stretcher and murdering him would be the best scene in years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The soccer moms would immediately take to twitter and complain to the advertisers about how Brock brings tears to their children's eyes


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Still a better entertainer than Kofi or Seth tho.




I like Dolph but he’s always gonna be fucking Dolph Ziggler man lol that name can’t be taken seriously sorry I know that’s petty as fuck but it’s truth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

This segment was way too long


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I like Dolph but he’s always gonna be fucking Dolph Ziggler man lol that name can’t be taken seriously sorry I know that’s petty as fuck but it’s truth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is that Zolph Diggler jumping Hangman Page


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Why Brock even needs to cash in, He can defeat both of them in a handicap match


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I personally like Ziggler; but i think with people like Ziggler, The Miz, and Jinder Mahal their style is a bit outdated for this day and age, so they do not stay in the main event for long.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Kofi cant lose that belt before they do the wwe documentary from Ghana.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Isuzu said:


> The soccer moms would immediately take to twitter and complain to the advertisers about how Brock brings tears to their children's eyes


WWE really gotta drop some of their PC sponsors and pick up a Budweiser sponsorship when they head over to Fox. Mars Corp is killing the product with their PG/SJW agenda they want to see.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> After all that he walks out on his own power? :beckylol this company


Ever since Ronda no sold the beat down from Charlotte at Survivor Series no one sells beat downs anymore. FFS Sami ended up in a garbage truck and he was fine the next day, he got hang upside down at MITB and he was fine the next day at RAW, why the WWE champ, kayfabe wise the top guy in the company, should sell injuries if a geek like Sami is not selling them?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolph was like the disappointing rumble surprise this year wasn’t he? Lol he said he was happy doing comedy like a week ago and WWE had no plans for him so he had a deal with them. Always working Dolph. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Patrick Sledge said:


> WWE really gotta drop some of their PC sponsors and pick up a Budweiser sponsorship when they head over to Fox. Mars Corp is killing the product with their PG/SJW agenda they want to see.


LOL just like Nike would kill their product with the whole Capernick campaign lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131004689137446914


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The show (Raw and SDL) is gradually getting better guys.

No?


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Kofi only needs a title match against Eater of the pins now and WWE title would be officially established as a midcard championship.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> After all that he walks out on his own power? :beckylol this company


This is 10x worse than SuperCena ever was.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131004689137446914




I wanna go play WCW v NWO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Really?? What motivated this assault?? HE WANTS THE BELT!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Elias better hope a strong wind doesn't come...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias the GOAT


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Elias :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Elias :beckylol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Really?? What motivated this assault?? HE WANTS THE BELT!




Big E ain’t the champ and that isn’t Owens style 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

WWE is one show now


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Elias really is fantastic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lacey. :sodone :homer :banderas :yes


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The Queen!! Bow down!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

It's time boys.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Here we GO Lacey THE DRAW Evans :mark


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Xavier is pretty brilliant if this leads to him working with Wyatt...ohhhh buddy

Charlottes one tit is bigger then my head 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its so dumb how we see the same people on both SD and Raw every week. The Wc should be used for someone on Raw who didnt get on tv so they appear on SD and vice versa.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Charlotte has a nice rack


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This is 10x worse than SuperCena ever was.


SuperCena only had Popeye's spinach...

Kofi has vibranium from Wakanda.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

bradatar said:


> Big E ain’t the champ and that isn’t Owens style
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was talking about why Ziggler attacked Kofi.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Aw look at Lacey giving away her hat. I wish she'd send me her panties so I can boil them down into a stew. Good christ!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

They couldn't, could they :hmm


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

It's Baritone Becky....


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

What a TAG TEAM....may have to put it on mute for a bit and grab some motion lotion. brb


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO that Roman & Elias segment :lol I love Roman's hoodie, I want one. And his face when he spotted Elias up there :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shut up Bayley 

Lacey/Charlotte better look as strong as they did last week. I want destruction. As Foley said make it RAWWWWWWWWWW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Becky vs Bayley should be fun and a nice lil face/face feud.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bayley's face just killed the mood.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its so dumb how we see the same people on both SD and Raw every week. The Wc should be used for someone on Raw who didnt get on tv so they appear on SD and vice versa.


Shhh...your making too much sense.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

It's hard to root for Becky. She's such a jerk and violent person.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Lacey and Charlotte having their entrances back to back. *checks heart* Yep, it is still beating! Whew!

I am looking forward to the wrestling in this tag team match though, in all seriousness.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol at that Becky introduction :heston


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Dude are they going to fucking announce BL like that every time? You want to talk about pushing someone down your throat.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Bailey you suck on the mic compare to Becky don't start that shit.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Keep Becky away from a microphone. Her gimmick has grown super tired and forced as fuck.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Lacey . is every guy's wet dream. Cant found such stuff even on Pornhub.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Aw look at Lacey giving away her hat. I wish she'd send me her panties so I can boil them down into a stew. Good christ!


I'm assuming that was her daughter. She's usually mean to kids.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

The man the champ. Let’s go Becky


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Soccer moms and little girls just love bayley


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Aw look at Lacey giving away her hat. I wish she'd send me her panties so I can boil them down into a stew. Good christ!





Patrick Sledge said:


> I wish she'd send me her panties so I can boil them down into a stew


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Isuzu said:


> Charlotte has a nice rack


too bad she looks like Ric


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I don’t find her attractive at all. She’s ur typical Caucasian chick. Nothing really attractive about her, Carmella is way hotter by a country mile.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

When you are about to bust a nut but then you see Bayley and Becky......


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> They couldn't, could they :hmm


:mark:mark:mark:mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Lacey . is every guy's wet dream. Cant found such stuff even on Pornhub.


Bliss >>>>>>>>>>>>> Lacey


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Lol at that Becky introduction :heston


Absolute fucking shit. Itd be funny if they gave Bayley a similar intro.

"She commited career suicide on the post show after Raw, but has resurrected her career as the B champ....Bayley!"


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This Bayley title run is gonna be tough to deal with

Hopefully it’s a Sasha-like reign 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> too bad she looks like Ric


her without makeup is definitely like seeing a totally different person


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> It's hard to root for Becky. She's such a jerk and violent person.


lol wut


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Bliss >>>>>>>>>>>>> Lacey


Alexa is a midget. A pretty one but still a midget. Lacey is impossibly perfect.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Hi, y'all.*


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Soccer moms and little girls have no business watching WWE. Take them away and give us guys what we need (B&P match involving Lacey, Mandy, Carmella,Alexa)


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

They gotta turn the ring mics off when Becky is inside. She calls her spots so loud everyone in the arena can hear.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lacey is looking titillating tonight. :curry2


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bayley would have been in Right to Censor.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Soccer moms and little girls have no business watching WWE. Take them away and give us guys what we need (B&P match involving Lacey, Mandy, Carmella,Alexa)


That would get people calling each other to tune in.

"DUDE YOU'RE NEVER GONNA BELIEVE WHAT WWE IS DOING!"


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lacey and Charlotte are a well oiled machine



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Lacey and Charlotte are a well oiled machine
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so are most male fans at home watching Lacey and Charlotte


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Having Becky and Bayley in a match against Charlotte and Lacey is like when you see two bombshells in a club but get cockblocked by two ugly women in the way


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lacey can’t be any more gorgeous. Definitely the best looking woman in the company.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Calico Jack said:


> He's been a midcard geek for about three and a half years now and his feuds have bombed.


How is that his fault though? After you saying that, if you don't like Ziggler, it's because of Vince.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Total Package said:


> Lacey can’t be any more gorgeous. Definitely the best looking woman in the company.


Bliss and Rose are way better looking than her.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Alright_Mate said:


> They couldn't, could they :hmm


OHHHH MYYYYYYYY!!!

I didn't even think of that!!!!

If WWE does this... along with the other things they been doing to improve...

They might just be alright for the long term after-all.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

DROPKICK RIGHT TO THE AIR


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I wish HHH and Steph had a son so they wouldn't have goofball characters like Bayley as an inspiration for their daughters and instead had bikini contests and B&P matches.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why’s horse face Bayley gettin pins woof 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Bliss and Rose are way better looking than her.


That’s a no, especially with Bliss. She’s attractive but short and doesn’t have much in terms of curves.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Becky is not ugly u are tripping. You think flair is pretty ????? dude u blind


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bayley is butt ugly. Ugliest womens wrestler I've ever seen.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Carmella about to win the title.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Truth escapes! Yes!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Happy that Lacey was protected in that match. :mckinney


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man I fuggin love this 24/7 shiet!!

Bwahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Bayley is butt ugly. Ugliest womens wrestler I've ever seen.


Chyna, Nicole Bass, and Jazz would like a word with you


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Looks like Charlottes taking a back seat for a minute; which im okay with as long as they turn Bayley heel at some point....which is unlikely too.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

If they started having B&P matches again, what would be the reaction on this forum?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that match was bad


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Total Package said:


> That’s a no, especially with Bliss. She’s attractive but short and doesn’t have much in terms of curves.


WTF are you talking about lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

R-Truth SURVIVES!! :mark:


----------



## Irig (Mar 8, 2014)

Ziggler is taking on Kofi at Supershowdown is my guess! 

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Becky should be punished for no selling the woman's right. She does it every time.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Chyna, Nicole Bass, and Jazz would like a word with you




Ruby Riott would like a word too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Ruby Riott would like a word too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Becky and Jacqueline would like a word too.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

People in this thread going after looks now against the woman they dislike. Like Charlotte, Becky, Lacey and Bayley would ever give you all the time of day. fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

R Truth helping the refs stay in ring shape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Becky should be punished for no selling the woman's right. She does it every time.


Becky goes into business for herself almost every damn match I noticed. She wants to put her spots above everyone's and won't sell key spots. It makes for a shitty pace to matches and terrible story telling in ring.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

? Becky is not ugly she is one of the top 10 prettiest women in wwe. Top 3 are Carmella, bliss and Lacey.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Ruby Riott would like a word too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Luna Vachon


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Total Package said:


> That’s a no, especially with Bliss. She’s attractive but short and doesn’t have much in terms of curves.


Females looks are a subective topic.. I mean if I had the chance with any of the 3, I'm going with it lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131009091302612992


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> They couldn't, could they :hmm


That possibility of Dolph Ziggler and Big E reuniting as heels :done

Imagine if AJ Lee came back and joined them :trips8


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Ruby Riott would like a word too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i forgot she worked at wwe :lol


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

tonight is proving why i never wanted the brand split in the first place. I only want to see the best. Sure, a few people will be left out once in a while, but if you stay on top of it and do a nice mixture of people, it'll all work out. Just please get rid of some of these titles...pleasseeeee. One womens single, one women tag. One mens single main event, one mens tag, one mens midcard. and fine... 24/7 rule to keep the jobbers occupied.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Becky and Jacqueline would like a word too.


Becky's not ugly lol.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

There's a reason why Pornhub is a successful website and Brazzers and Naughty america are successful companies, why does WWE think that having B&P matches again would harm the company? It would bring in way more ratings thats for sure


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Total Package said:


> Lacey can’t be any more gorgeous. Definitely the best looking woman in the company.


Nah.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> ? Becky is not ugly she is one of the top 10 prettiest women in wwe. Top 3 are Carmella, bliss and Lacey.




Lacey and Bliss are levels above everyone else. Becky isn’t ugly though I agree with you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

wkc_23 said:


> How is that his fault though? After you saying that, if you don't like Ziggler, it's because of Vince.


I also don't like him because he oversells and does a bunch of stupid shit. Skinning the cat four times in a battle royal makes you someone to be laughed at.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Becky should be punished for no selling the woman's right. She does it every time.


she comes off as an absolutely terrible locker room leader to be honest.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Watcha gonna say Ziggy?!?!!?


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> Nah.


Charly would like a word


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Lacey and Bliss are levels above everyone else. Becky isn’t ugly though I agree with you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Becky's horrible drunken accent and shitty attitude make her unattractive if anything. She's good looking until she opens her mouth and air and words escape it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolph wants that Saudi money


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh shit I forgot about Peyton. Her, Lacey, Bliss are top 3.


How about a good promo zigg man not the same old shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> People in this thread going after looks now against the woman they dislike. Like Charlotte, Becky, Lacey and Bayley would ever give you all the time of day. fpalm


I am legit wondering by what standard people are judging them, like what is their baseline?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Dolph going with a different voice lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yoo I like that they're giving Dolph a logical reason, like its evil shit but understandable. Please don't fuck this up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WHERE THE FUCK IS BRYAN?!!! :cuss:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DammitC said:


> That possibility of Dolph Ziggler and Big E reuniting as heels :done
> 
> Imagine if AJ Lee came back and joined them :trips8


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Becky's horrible drunken accent and shitty attitude make her unattractive if anything. She's good looking until she opens her mouth and air and words escape it.


She's attractive but thats it. She has no curves at all and calling her hot is exaggeration. There's a reason why WWE kept mic away from her all those years.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Lacey and Bliss are levels above everyone else. Becky isn’t ugly though I agree with you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd put Lacey, Peyton, Charly and Mandy above Bliss. She's hot but the height prevents her from being top tier for me.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolph sounds like he's about to cry lol.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Oh no, is Dolph gonna cry? Please no


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why is Dolph here :kobefacepalm


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

DammitC said:


> That possibility of Dolph Ziggler and Big E reuniting as heels :done
> 
> Imagine if AJ Lee came back and joined them :trips8


I thought I'd chop her out the pic as she's not around now :lol

This promo from Dolph though...looks like we'll get the boring route.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Yoo I like that they're giving Dolph a logical reason, like its evil shit but understandable. Please don't fuck this up.




I can roll with this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Batista: Give me what I want!
Bray Wyatt: Let me in...
Dolph Ziggler: It should be me!

LMFAO


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BRB gonna make my dinner, don't care about Ziggler


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I'd put Lacey, Peyton, Charly and Mandy above Bliss. She's hot but the height prevents her from being top tier for me.




Mandy doesn’t do it for me but the body is wild. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler literally sounds like he's in timeout screaming at his parents.:sodone


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn super showdown that's a hamper, hopefully it's a finish that allows the feud legs. But clearly Dolph has some creative freedom on the mic


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Dolph legit crying right now


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS BRYAN?!!! :cuss:


He didnt want to go to Saudi so they had to get Dolph to take his place


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Dolph is literally not there for months, waltzes back in and gets a title shot? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good ass promo. He showed a lot of passion towards the end of that.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That would've been better if he wasn't on the verge of crying. :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolph Money


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolph just coming back quick for the Saudi money lololol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dolph is pathetic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crying Dolph is not a good look.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Mandy doesn’t do it for me but the body is wild.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Her face isn't the greatest but you just never see bodies better than that. Especially the waist down.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wasn't Ziggler a champ (US Champ?) and he voluntary gave up the belt?


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Mox Girl said:


> So Dolph is literally not there for months, waltzes back in and gets a title shot? :lol


it's gonna be a throwaway match where Ziggler jobs to Kofi. We all know no titles are gonna change hands there.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

reminded me of, "And you, and you, and you, and You're gonna love me."


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is amazing. THESE ARE FUCKING STARS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>


I don't actually want this to happen though.

I just love AJ, and I'm still waiting for a Big E heel turn one day. lol


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Fantastic promo.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Mandy doesn’t do it for me but the body is wild.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mandy is gorgeous with little to no makeup. They cake it on to her, so she looks bad when she wears too much


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Dolph is like me pleading a girl for going on date with me.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

kingnoth1n said:


> she comes off as an absolutely terrible locker room leader to be honest.


Judging from your pots, your terrible. Terrible for saying she is a terrible locker room leader. Terrible for saying she is a locker room leader when she is not. And terrible for be such a try hard tonight.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Oldertaker and Oldberg. I can't wait to see these guys sucking wind 2 minutes into the match.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The well has run so dry that now Dolph is one of the biggest names they could get for Blood Money lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Batista: Give me what I want!
> Bray Wyatt: Let me in...
> Dolph Ziggler: It should be me!
> 
> LMFAO


Bray's and Ziggler's lines aren't meant to be trolled since I like the stuff they have going. I'm just comparing these repeated lines in promos lately.

Batista's was ROTMFFLMFAO though!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Mandy is gorgeous without makeup.




She looks 10000999x better here then on TV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I tuned out for a moment, why are they showing this video package?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This Orton/Triple H package is good shiet.

Randy being more seasoned since he last bout with Trips and all Trips has done since then should make this story and match entertainment.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ortons the last of the legit, made, full timers. Fucking legend. Twitter Orton is the best around now too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

bradatar said:


> She looks 10000999x better here then on TV
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have seen better looking girls in my uni and that too without makeup


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I feel bad for Ziggler honestly. He has been gone for months and this is what they give him? This is what they come up with? I'm fine with seeing Ziggler vs. Kofi, but Zigglers being used as filler again like old times and there is no reason to care about this. 

Zigglers like a 2x World Champion, right? He has had as much success or even more than Kofi. Why be so jealous?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The video package of triple h/Orton was good. I just never cared about their matches.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ahh 2004 when wwe was fun


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

HHH vs Orton seems very random.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Oldertaker vs Oldberg is much better than listening to Becky for a promo.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Southerner said:


> I feel bad for Ziggler honestly. He has been gone for months and this is what they give him? This is what they come up with? I'm fine with seeing Ziggler vs. Kofi, but Zigglers being used as filler again like old times and there is no reason to care about this.
> 
> Zigglers like a 2x World Champion, right? He has had as much success or even more than Kofi. Why be so jealous?


True


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> She looks 10000999x better here then on TV
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YUP, not sure why they cake so much make up on her. She looks better when they do just a little


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> He didnt want to go to Saudi so they had to get Dolph to take his place


The first post of this thread led me to believe that he was. Apologies to @DammitC ; for my incorrect post about leaving Bryan out earlier.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Man, I miss Triple H with hair.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> HHH vs Orton seems very random.




Well to be fair Taker and Goldberg makes no sense either but I still want to see both 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Have seen better looking girls in my uni and that too without makeup


You're probably the type of person that say's things like this online, but wouldn't dare talk to a girl that hot irl.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I'd put Lacey, Peyton, Charly and Mandy above Bliss. She's hot but the height prevents her from being top tier for me.


Charly is about the same size as Bliss though


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Oldertaker vs Oldberg is much better than listening to Becky for a promo.


fact not fiction


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Ortons the last of the legit, made, full timers. Fucking legend. Twitter Orton is the best around now too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His tweets are fucking savage roasting fools left and right. If they let him loose on the mic like that he would bury the entire roster.

My favorite tweet was him destroying Ken Shamrock's grammar.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Oldertaker vs Oldberg brings in money and viewers, whereas Becky on mic tanks the ratings. Now tell me honestly what would WWE prefer?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

You know what’s wild? Orton looked so small compared to the other guys in that promo and now he’s one of the biggest dudes on the roster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

bradatar said:


> Well to be fair Taker and Goldberg makes no sense either but I still want to see both
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out of those 2 matches I want to see Orton vs HHH. At least those two can still put on a good match.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I am calling it right now. Drew to interfere in this match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> His tweets are fucking savage roasting fools left and right. If they let him loose on the mic like that he would bury the entire roster.
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite tweet was him destroying Ken Shamrock's grammar.




I liked the one about the waste of money for the Wyatt match. How much they spent on the stupid bugs. Lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Oldertaker vs Oldberg brings in money and viewers, whereas Becky on mic tanks the ratings. Now tell me honestly what would WWE prefer?


Becky doesn't tank the ratings. Seth and Kofi do.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I am calling it right now. Drew to interfere in this match.




And Face Miz for the save 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King Showstopper (Aug 26, 2018)

That Ziggler got emotional and its honestly depressing this one off storyline is gonna wasted on Saudi Arabia.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> HHH vs Orton seems very random.


its just to give a big name match for SA. Its better than them going over a full timer


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Oldertaker vs Oldberg brings in money and viewers, whereas Becky on mic tanks the ratings. Now tell me honestly what would WWE prefer?


LOL Oldertaker vs Oldberg will be the worst match of the year. Its going to be a disaster. Two over the hill wrestlers who can't wrestle anymore and barely move


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Becky doesn't tank the ratings. Seth and Kofi do.


Becky main evented the WM not the other two and according to marks, she was the most over superstar in WWE and during that WWE plummeted to its lowest.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder how long until Roman gets burned out from wrestling both shows and having two feuds at the same time.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Must be nice for Roman to walk down the ramp in Providence for a completely different reason than the last time he was there 

Also Shane's music playing when they came back from break lol, he's not even in this match.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Oldertaker vs Oldberg brings in money and viewers


[citation needed]

I'm actually excited about the "match" but that doesn't mean anyone besides the same dwindling audience cares


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

King Showstopper said:


> That Ziggler got emotional and its honestly depressing this one off storyline is gonna wasted on Saudi Arabia.


I'd be emotional too if I was a mid-carder getting paid 7 figures to work 1 match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Becky main evented the WM not the other two and according to marks, she was the most over superstar in WWE and during that WWE plummeted to its lowest.


Brock is the one who tanked the ratings since he was WWE champing the the whole sharp decline happened if you want to use this logic


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> Females looks are a subective topic.. I mean if I had the chance with any of the 3, I'm going with it lol.


Definitely. Just saying Lacey is stacked, has height and isn’t a stick. She’s gorgeous.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL Oldertaker vs Oldberg will be the worst match of the year. Its going to be a disaster. Two over the hill wrestlers who can't wrestle anymore and barely move




I’m going to watch this and HHH/Orton and likely nothing else on that card. It’s the biggest draw on there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL Oldertaker vs Oldberg will be the worst match of the year. Its going to be a disaster. Two over the hill wrestlers who can't wrestle anymore and barely move


But they are still bonafide superstars and would get huge pops in comparison to Becky aka ratings vacuum.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131013803418771457


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate these ad breaks 10 minutes before the show ends. It always ruins the main event match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I’m going to watch this and HHH/Orton and likely nothing else on that card. It’s the biggest draw on there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


whose fault is that?

Vince's for not making new stars because instead he keeps pushing all the part timers ahead of his current talent


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

IDGAF about Taker anymore. Goldberg still has it and anyone that says otherwise probably never liked him to begin with.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> whose fault is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Vince's for not making new stars because instead he keeps pushing all the part timers ahead of his current talent




And pushing the wrong people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Judging from your pots, your terrible. Terrible for saying she is a terrible locker room leader. Terrible for saying she is a locker room leader when she is not. And terrible for be such a try hard tonight.


I take it you mean posts; mad much? Lol get over it because I don't care. She should be leading and helping the other girls, not no-selling their shit.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> IDGAF about Taker anymore. Goldberg still has it and anyone that says otherwise probably never liked him to begin with.




I want to see Bill break Taker in half. I’m so over Taker but the Goldberg run was fun as hell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> And pushing the wrong people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah that too, putting all his eggs in the Roman basket at the expense of everyone else blew up in his face


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> [citation needed]
> 
> I'm actually excited about the "match" but that doesn't mean anyone besides the same dwindling audience cares


62000 people care about that match and I am pretty sure many casuals around the world too. How many casuals around the world even know about Becky aka rating vacuum?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Rating vacuum is an apt name for Becky Lynch. I think we should start calling her that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> 62000 people care about that match and I am pretty sure many casuals around the world too. How many casuals around the world even know about Becky aka rating vacuum?


LOL Becky has been the biggest mech seller since Nov.

Stop embarassing yourself


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Mox Girl said:


> I hate these ad breaks 10 minutes before the show ends. It always ruins the main event match


main event commercial breaks! what's not to love?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

bradatar said:


> And Face Miz for the save
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Making next week on Raw a tag team match playa.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Good win for Elias!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Almost time for McIntyre to make the save..


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah that too, putting all his eggs in the Roman basket at the expense of everyone else blew up in his face


And pushing charisma vacuums like Seth, Kofi, ADR and Drew while burying all the best talents like Miz, Corbin, Joe, KO, Elias, EC3.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

bradatar said:


> I want to see Bill break Taker in half. I’m so over Taker but the Goldberg run was fun as hell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think we are only going to see Goldberg once a year in Saudi Arabia. Super Showdown is going to be to him what Mania was to Taker.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL Becky has been the biggest mech seller since Nov.
> 
> Stop embarassing yourself


Even New Day were the highest merch seller at one point, does it mean people started taking them seriously? No. Ratings vacuum is a draw only in the eyes of mark and I am pretty sure that even Vince has given up on her and thats why she lost a title so soon.


----------



## Irig (Mar 8, 2014)

If Owens and Zayn were baby faces they wwe would have made them to go against Bryan and Rowan for Tag titles and stretched the Ziggler fued to next Stomping Grounds. 

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131013803418771457


Haven't seen her, Ruby or Sarah since the shakeup.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Even New Day were the highest merch seller at one point, does it mean people started taking them seriously? No. Ratings vacuum is a draw only in the eyes of mark and I am pretty sure that even Vince has given up on her and thats why she lost a title so soon.






nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> And pushing charisma vacuums like Seth, Kofi, ADR and Drew while burying all the best talents like Miz, Corbin, Joe, KO, Elias, EC3.


No one is a bigger charisma vacuum than Brock

You do know that right lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice fuggin spot by Elias!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Nice fuggin spot by Elias!


I thought Reigns was going to try a hurricarana lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Shane is officially the most annoying person in WWE who isn't Brock lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Patrick Sledge said:


> i think we are only going to see Goldberg once a year in Saudi Arabia. Super Showdown is going to be to him what Mania was to Taker.




That’s fine but his streak should never be broken in Arabia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

MAKE ROMAN LOOK BIG AND STRONG


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This show fell apart after Lacey left.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

That transition in to the powerbomb by Elias was very well done.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> No one is a bigger charisma vacuum than Brock
> 
> You do know that right lol




????

Brock put a briefcase to his ear and danced and it was the best segment of a show..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Kick out at 2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Reigns kicking out the Randy Savage elbow drop!??!??

GET THE FUGG OUTTA HERE BRUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did Shane even sell that drive by? He's already up acting like he's perfectly fine lol.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Did Big E turn / did Aleister Black wrestle tonight? Just curious if it's worth torrenting tomorrow.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Rating vacuum is an apt name for Becky Lynch. I think we should start calling her that.


Why are you so obessed with talking about Becky? I swear your last 5 or 6 post have been about how Becky sucks :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wouldnt it make more sense for Reigns to eat a pin here


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Is this booking for real lololol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> No one is a bigger charisma vacuum than Brock
> 
> You do know that right lol


Bork turned a briefcase into the greatest meme of the year.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I noticed that there was Liv Morgan sign in the crowd. roud


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I . don't . know why but I think leukaemia was a BS done by WWE so they could give Roman time off to shoot that Rock's film.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> Did Big E turn / did Aleister Black wrestle tonight? Just curious if it's worth torrenting tomorrow.


Not even a lame Black promo talking about being naked and quoting black metal songs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman overcame the odds, what a shock :eyeroll


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Joe Goldberg said:


> I . don't . know why but I think leukaemia was a BS done by WWE so they could give Roman time off to shoot that Rock's film.


Gee, what gave you that idea? Dude came back a few weeks later totally fine.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Best part of that episode was Graves calling Saxton a sissy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't believe folk argue over who's pushed as if it matters. A variety of different bodies and skills types get plenty of TV time and nothing has stopped ratings from falling. Work rate guys aren't drawing, muscle guys aren't drawing, charismatic guys aren't drawing, folk with multiple talents aren't drawing. Nobody in the entire wrestling is bringing in non-wrestling fans.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Not even a lame Black promo talking about being naked and quoting black metal songs.


Perfect. Another free two hours.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Joe Goldberg said:


> 62000 people care about that match and I am pretty sure many casuals around the world too. How many casuals around the world even know about Becky aka rating vacuum?


Don't care about Becky. But again, do you have any concrete proof that this match brings in any new viewers or any additional dollars? To use your own logic, Becky main evented Wrestlemania which outdrew this Saudi Arabian show.... Therefore?


You can be excited about the match but lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Roman wins tonight, Roman will win twice next week, Roman will win in Arabia. Roman wins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Why is McIntyre in wrestling gear on Smackdown??? 

WWE is one show now time to remove on of the heavyweight belt


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Don't care about Becky. But again, do you have any concrete proof that this match brings in any new viewers or any additional dollars? To use your own logic, Becky main evented Wrestlemania which outdrew this Saudi Arabian show.... Therefore?
> 
> 
> You can be excited about the match but lol


Becky main evented Mania, but it was Rousey that brought the viewers.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I had a feeling Drew would show up considering he's buddies with Shane now lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The3 said:


> Why is McIntyre in wrestling gear on Smackdown???
> 
> 
> 
> WWE is one show now time to remove on of the heavyweight belt




WILDCARD MOTHAFUCKAAAAAA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The3 said:


> Why is McIntyre in wrestling gear on Smackdown???
> 
> WWE is one show now time to remove on of the heavyweight belt


I don't think I've ever seen Drew in anything but his gear :lol It's like he doesn't even own any proper clothes LOL.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

The3 said:


> Why is McIntyre in wrestling gear on Smackdown???
> 
> WWE is one show now time to remove on of the heavyweight belt


bring back the damn gold belts!


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Don't care about Becky. But again, do you have any concrete proof that this match brings in any new viewers or any additional dollars? To use your own logic, Becky main evented Wrestlemania which outdrew this Saudi Arabian show.... Therefore?
> 
> 
> You can be excited about the match but lol


Half of the people around the world didn't even watch that match and slept before that so Becky main eventing WM was nothing more than a PR stunt by WWE which failed massively and thats why they have completely given up on her now whereas many people are tuning into SS just to watch Oldertaker vs Oldberg.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Mox Girl said:


> I don't think I've ever seen Drew in anything but his gear :lol It's like he doesn't even own any proper clothes LOL.


all he owns is wrestling trunks, speedos, tighty whities, and a few sleeveless leather coats.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> No one is a bigger charisma vacuum than Brock
> 
> You do know that right lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

What about that Elongated entrance for BL....Jesus. We want to talk about pushing someone down your throat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Make no mistake. As evidenced by his incredible overexposure, WWE is still of, by, and for Roman. If anyone is to be blamed for the ratings decline, which not so coincidentally covers his whole FOTC run, it is he.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I can't believe folk argue over who's pushed as if it matters. A variety of different bodies and skills types get plenty of TV time and nothing has stopped ratings from falling. Work rate guys aren't drawing, muscle guys aren't drawing, charismatic guys aren't drawing, folk with multiple talents aren't drawing. Nobody in the entire wrestling is bringing in non-wrestling fans.


Getting TV time means nothing if they're only using that time to bury the good talent.

I can't get excited about seeing Miz, Joe or Corbin now because they've been buried and that's how other wrestling fans feel which is why ratings are shit. If you don't like Roman, Kofi, AJ or Seth there's nothing to look forward to from the male roster.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

People bashed Baron when WWE ratings were tanking during his reign as GM but now are happy with ratings vacuum aka Becky even though RAW has been worse off since she started appearing weekly on that. What BS is this?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Do Raw top stars actually show up on SD?

Feels like this wildcard stuff is only to get Roman to Raw. More about getting SD guys to Raw than the other way around.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> Make no mistake. As evidenced by his incredible overexposure, WWE is still of, by, and for Roman. If anyone is to be blamed for the ratings decline, which not so coincidentally covers his whole FOTC run, it is he.




I mean this is the answer. Every show still has Roman in its top spots. RAW fools you because nobody stays watching to the main event so Roman gets put elsewhere. He’s been on every show since the wildcard rule which really is the Reigns and like 4-5 other people rule. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Joe Goldberg said:


> People bashed Baron when WWE ratings were tanking during his reign as GM but now are happy with ratings vacuum aka Becky even though RAW has been worse off since she started appearing weekly on that. What BS is this?


it's almost like people don't want to see marblemouth on television as champ. she isn't believable, and this Diet Stone Cold gimmick isn't good. All her promos are either her talking about how she OVERCAME THE ODDS, or talking about slapping dopes and other gradeschool insults.

it's horrible.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

24/7 didn't change hands today


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

bradatar said:


> I mean this is the answer. Every show still has Roman in its top spots. RAW fools you because nobody stays watching to the main event so Roman gets put elsewhere. He’s been on every show since the wildcard rule which really is the Reigns and like 4-5 other people rule.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he will get burned out soon enough


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


>


Nope this is real charisma :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

IICONICS WILL BECOME THE LONGEST REIGNING WOMENS TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS OF THE MODERN ERA!!!!!!! :woo:woo:woo:dance:dance:dance

Got to love that they will surpass Sasha and Bayley after only winning 1 match and defending the titles once since they became champions :lol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> IICONICS WILL BECOME THE LONGEST REIGNING WOMENS TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS OF THE MODERN ERA!!!!!!! :woo:woo:woo:dance:dance:dance
> 
> Got to love that they will surpass Sasha and Bayley after only winning 1 match and defending the titles once since they became champions :lol


it's another horseshit title.

defended across all brands MY ASS!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Ace said:


> Do Raw top stars actually show up on SD?
> 
> Feels like this wildcard stuff is only to get Roman to Raw. More about getting SD guys to Raw than the other way around.


It's also to get the Usos back on Smackdown for the tag team division after Jeff Hardy got injured. Until tonight they were on SD every week since the Wildcard started.

Pretty much the wildcard is for the Samoans. lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Patrick Sledge said:


> it's another horseshit title.
> 
> defended across all brands MY ASS!


IIconics have appeared on RAW more than Sasha and Bayley have appeared on SD back when they were champs :shrug, they even have defended the titles on RAW house shows


----------



## Hobogoblin (Apr 13, 2019)

THE MAN said:


> Make no mistake. As evidenced by his incredible overexposure, WWE is still of, by, and for Roman. If anyone is to be blamed for the ratings decline, which not so coincidentally covers his whole FOTC run, it is he.


But ratings didn't improve at all while he was gone.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hobogoblin said:


> But ratings didn't improve at all while he was gone.


WWE ratings are like a runaway truck going downhill. It's not stopping until it crashes.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> IICONICS WILL BECOME THE LONGEST REIGNING WOMENS TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS OF THE MODERN ERA!!!!!!! :woo:woo:woo:dance:dance:dance
> 
> Got to love that they will surpass Sasha and Bayley after only winning 1 match and defending the titles once since they became champions :lol


Best damn tag team champs I've ever seen


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Getting TV time means nothing if they're only using that time to bury the good talent.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get excited about seeing Miz, Joe or Corbin now because they've been buried and that's how other wrestling fans feel which is why ratings are shit. If you don't like Roman, Kofi, AJ or Seth there's nothing to look forward to from the male roster.


No that's not why they're not watching, news flash the only people who put so much emphasis on wins and loses is fans like us who get on forums. 

Miz, Joe, and Corbin get plenty enough screen time for fans who like them. But folk like you take it too serious and get butt hurt when your guy isn't the center focus. Folk like you are the type of fans that were whining about Jericho, Benoit, Taker, and HHHs spot on the totem pole in the AE as if they weren't important characters just because they weren't Rock and Austin.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Best damn tag team champs I've ever seen


peyton could totally pee and me and i'd be fine with that


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Joe Goldberg said:


> many people are tuning into SS just to watch Oldertaker vs Oldberg.


But what's your proof of this? I see zero proof that this show is doing anything more for the company than the other Saudi Shows did. Just like with every single WWE product, the brand is the draw and nobody is moving the needle. Undertaker and Goldberg is something I'm looking forward to. But there's zero proof that anyone cares about it besides WWEs usual, dwindling audience, the same people who watched the previous Saudi shows


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Ziggler Vs Kofi for the WWE Title brings a huge smile on my face. Never could see this coming. Always enjoyed their matches as well.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

:booklel


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131035188044206080


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LMAO. Holy shit. Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston for the WWE Championship. Vince does not give a FUCK about the ratings.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

In case anyome cares (probably no one) the dark match main event after the 205 live tapings was The IIconics vs the Kabuki Warriors for Womens Tag titles. The Kabuki Warriors won by DQ


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I agree with everything Ziggler said. What a great promo as well.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*MISSING CHILD*







Are they actively trying to make him the secret of Smackdown by not using him?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

That Ziggler promo was so good, the whole 'It should have been me' envy reminds me a lot of Owen Hart when he feuded with Bret.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

My boy Dolph is back! :mark He looks great, and what an amazing promo! :mark

:ziggler2


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Truth and Carmella were hilarious as usual and the 24/7 Title is already one of the more entertaining things on the show. I'm still waiting for Carmella to surprise Truth and take the title from him at some point.

Dolph vs. Kofi, sure that sounds like a cool-enough feud. I'm guessing that Dolph is just a filler-feud for Kofi. I'm betting that he drops the belt to Roman later on, or (more likely imo) Brock cashes in on him at some point so that Brock can be WWE Champion when SDL moves to Fox.

Ali vs. Andrade was cool.

The New Day referencing the media stuff was fun as well. Like mentioning Big E lusting after Becky's mom, or the complaints by some that Kofi needs to "get more serious" now that he's WWE champion, etc. 

The Women's Tag Match just made me realize once again that a proper Becky vs. Bayley feud could be really cool, come on WWE make it happen.

They NEED to cut back on Shane's screentime a bit. I like Shane, but it's getting excessive at this point.

Etc.




All in all, not a bad show.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Just watched these. :lmao Truth might be low key one of the MVPs this year. This 24/7 thing has broken up the monotony and that was badly needed.

On the other hand, looks like Bayley is just getting started on that road to nowhere called Charlotte Flair. Gotta get to 17. :trolldog

I saw that there was also no Black promo or Murphy again, that's concerning.

Ziggler is obviously just a filler opponent for Kofi in that dumb Saudi show, so it's hard to care, not that there was a reason to care about Ziggler in the first place.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

It should've been me! #ThankYouDolph :ziggler2


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

R-Truth hiding and running from the roster during the whole show made the show worth it. Other than that Womens Tag Team Match of course.

It feels like that 24/7 Championship was created for R-Truth now and thats fine. The guy is still great at this act. He thought that he only had 7 more hours to hide with it. lol

I'm not excited to see Ziggler back. Even after sleeping on it.

I like the New Day and it did catch my attention when they were talking about real social media topics related to them, but Big E was too much in this. That was beyond overkill. Eating presents just because Owens showed up..? Whats funny about that?

The thing that concerns me is that there were a lot of the SD roster that wasn't on this show. Not even chasing R-Truth. If the brand split were to fully end then even less would be on TV. Thats why I want this wildcard thing to end.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Genking48 said:


> *MISSING CHILD*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, WWE just hates australians


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah, that's the problem, the dumb "wild card" stuff makes it hard to invest in the people on the shows since the moving parts are so erratic and nonsensical.

Bayley didn't even really get to start off her reign because she was in that dumb tag team match which centered on Becky and Charlotte AGAIN, and Vince's latest pet project, Lacey.

And the lack of Black and Murphy continuing to be gone is more concerning. "Wild card" bullshit just makes it harder to introduce new people.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yean, with the wildcard rule and 4-5 RAW talents appearing on SD every week, most likely facing the same 4-5 SD talents that usually appear on RAW that would leave only like 3-4 segments for just SD talent, in which they have to involve the rest of the women, the tag teams and the IC title. Like, look at this week's show: Besides no Black and no Murphy there was no Balor, no Orton, no Bryan, no Rusev or Nakamura, no tag teams and no womens tag champions or Kabuki Warriors, hell, they didn't even asked Paige to go because they knew they weren't going to use Asuka and Kairi besides a dark match.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, I was gonna make a list of who was absent on SD this week but that's a really big list.

Plus Buddy Murphy, Liv Morgan and Mickie James have been absent pretty much the whole time since the Superstar Shakeup. Chad Gable, I don't remember seeing chasing after R-Truth.

WWE has a huge roster, they don't need to have this wildcard.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Wait Dolph Ziggler is challenging for the WWE Championship?

:HA

Could be worse though. They could have a real scrub like the miz challenge for it :lmao


----------



## Big Doggy Dog (Dec 27, 2014)

Soooo so glad that DZ is back. I will always support him and he truly is a massively underutilized talent that far too many people have given up on. Ziggler is awesome and every time he gets a real chance he blows it out of the water. His promo was fuckin wonderful and it really should have been Ziggler who was robbed of a moment like Kofi's just because bad booking has killed him in the eyes of many fans. I would be fucking delighted if Ziggler manages to win the title at Super Showdown, even if it's very unlikely.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Props to this guy ...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Smackdown paled to Raw this week, Outside of the opening segment and Dolph's return it was a bit meh.


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

Asuka842 said:


> Truth and Carmella were hilarious as usual and the 24/7 Title is already one of the more entertaining things on the show. I'm still waiting for Carmella to surprise Truth and take the title from him at some point...
> 
> The Women's Tag Match just made me realize once again that a proper Becky vs. Bayley feud could be really cool, come on WWE make it happen.
> 
> ...


Agreed on all of that, I really enjoyed the show. The one thing I have been thinking of, pretty much since Becky started challenging Bayley on twitter, is how that feud would work? I agree it would probably cool, but at least right now WWE wants those two as the top women's faces, but at this point Bayley would probably be booed out of the arena, unless they try to get the crowd to turn on Becky during the match, maybe something like Gragano and Cole? 
But would that even work? Maybe I lack imagination, but I just don't see how that feud wont do more harm than good to one of them.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I enjoyed R-Truth and the 24/7 Title antics. The Dolph Ziggler thing was interesting and so was his promo. Along with that, I also enjoyed the women's tag team match. I still think this wildcard rule needs to go because where in the world is Chad Gable, Mickie James and Liv Morgan? And who are the tag team champs of Smackdown again?


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> People in this thread going after looks now against the woman they dislike. Like Charlotte, Becky, Lacey and Bayley would ever give you all the time of day. fpalm


I always thought the underlying truth to fanwars rergarding female superstars was who was this and that person's pretend girlfriend.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Seriously how the fuck is anyone not a massive mark for Ali at this point?


----------

